

Why CLisp is under GPL - networked
http://clisp.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/clisp/clisp/doc/Why-CLISP-is-under-GPL

======
olgeni
Is the thing still being developed?

~~~
dalke
There were a couple of commits last month, and a few last year. See
[http://sourceforge.net/p/clisp/clisp/commit_browser](http://sourceforge.net/p/clisp/clisp/commit_browser)
.

